
Small house design workflow with Open Source software (WIP) - tikej
https://community.osarch.org/discussion/175/small-house-design-workflow-with-open-source-software-work-in-progress
======
tikej
Hopefully FOSS software In architecture will get popular soon, so that when I
get to build my home I can get files from my architect, make some adjustments
and send it back for discussions and verification. It would be cool to truly
“own” design of my own home (also I would overoptimise and overengineer the
design w.r.t. to energy efficiency air flow etc. more than an architect
reasonably should and could due to time constraints).

